# Did I Miss Anything? - Winterizing



## Fanatical1 (Jan 9, 2006)

It's that time of year already....







This is my first time winterizing the Outback and wanted your opinions on what I may have missed 
before hauling it off to the local County Fairgrounds to be locked up for the next 6 months....









Fist off, I added a valve on the water pump to add the antifreeze.

- Drained the two low point lines and the fresh water tank
- Bypassed the hot water tank and drained it
- Ran the antifreeze though all water lines including the outside sink
- Added antifreeze in the traps and toilet
- Turned propane off
- Took out 9V battery from the smoke detector
- I will take out the 12V main battery for the winter

What did I miss?









Mark


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

There are batteries on the CO detector too that you could take out.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

Lets see.
Clean the refridge and leave it open.
Drain the fresh water tank and put a gallon of anti-freeze in it.
Drain and clean the holding tanks. Add a gallon of anti-freeze in them. 
I put a cover on the A/C unit on the roof.
If your roof vent has MAX-AIR cover leave the vent open a crack.
Leave a window slightly open.
Try to park the OB on concrete or gravel.

That should git'er done.

Sorry you have to winterize so early.
Kevin


----------



## Camping Fan (Dec 18, 2005)

Go through every cabinet, cupboard, drawer, etc. and be sure you have removed all food items as well as any liquids/gels/creams that could freeze.


----------



## H2oSprayer (Aug 5, 2006)

kjdj said:


> Drain the fresh water tank and put a gallon of anti-freeze in it.










What's the point. If it's drained why add antifreeze?


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

H2oSprayer said:


> Drain the fresh water tank and put a gallon of anti-freeze in it.










What's the point. If it's drained why add antifreeze?
[/quote]

I simply drained the fresh tank, and never put antifreeze in it either. No harm during it's 5 brutal winters here.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

H2oSprayer said:


> Drain the fresh water tank and put a gallon of anti-freeze in it.










What's the point. If it's drained why add antifreeze?
[/quote]

I always just leave the drain open so no water can accumulate from who knows where. Same with tank drains.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

Fanatical1 said:


> - Ran the antifreeze though all water lines including the outside sink
> -
> What did I miss?
> 
> ...


 Did you include flushing the toilet? Had friend forget this one and had a cracked fitting next year. The outside sink is easy to forget and the kitchen sink lines while close on a 216RS will not allow filling of the lines even if you blow them out first.


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

NDJollyMon said:


> Drain the fresh water tank and put a gallon of anti-freeze in it.










What's the point. If it's drained why add antifreeze?
[/quote]
RV anti-freeze is no-toxic.
Besides when we de-winterize we sanitize with bleach and vinegar







per the owners manual and common sense.

I simply drained the fresh tank, and never put antifreeze in it either. No harm during it's 5 brutal winters here.
[/quote]

Mine must be a different design. The tank holds an 1'' or so of water and the line from the tank to the pump won't drain without bleeding the air lock or sucking a little anti-freeze from the tank.

But all that aside Jolly has just saved me some effort. Since I'm in Atlanta.


----------

